# Saturday Night 11-29-09



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

None of these fish came from Pickens. We were at Pickens just to see if there was a Mad House parade of boats. We saw 3 other boats.



It' My opinion that the run has already happened.



No tape measure on them, but they were 14in to 18in.














It was ski mask and goggles weather when you were up and running last night.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice variety!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

A inshore "GIG" slam. Nice catch.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Good job!


----------

